# طريقة عمل ميزانية شبكية



## مساح مكة (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم انا عايز اعرف طريقة عمل ميزانية شبكية مع خطوط الكنتور وحساب الكميات ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## م/محمد على (11 مارس 2008)

الموضوع يطول شرحه صعب جدا هنا ع المنتدى


----------



## باسم مرزوق (16 مارس 2008)

:31: انت لم تحدد عمل ميزانية بالتوتال او بالميزان لو بالتوتل يمكنك ان ترفع الموقع المراد عمل :31:ميزانية 
شبكية له كل 10 او 15 او20 م حسب طبيعة الارض اوالارتفاعات والانخفاضات (x:y:z)
ولو بالميزان تقسم قطعة الارض الى مربعات 5*5 او 10*10 ونحدد ارتفاعات هذه النقاط وندونها 
ويمكنك ان تحدد كميات الحفر والردم عن طريق السيرفر(8 او 7 او6):31:
ووفقك :31: الله :31: 
معزرة انى اختصرت فى الموضوع ولاكن لو اردت اى استفسار انا تحت امرك:31:
:31: باسم مرزوق 0102613623:31:


----------



## الحزن النبيل (16 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا برنامج surfer version وهو لعمل الميزانية والشبكة ورسم خطوط الكنتور

إن شاء الله تلقى فيه فائدة*


----------



## القويضى (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلان


----------



## مساح مكة (18 مارس 2008)

شكرا ليكم بس عايز توضحيح اكتر عن طريق برنامج الاتوكاد او طريق الليسكاد وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (18 مايو 2008)

احبتي الاعزاء من هو الافضل في رسم الخارطه الكنتوريه ورسم المقاطع الطوليه والعرضيه 000000000000السيرفر ام الاند دسك توب ارجو النصيحه ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمود 3010 (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (23 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم ياريت تحدد الجهاز المستخدم لعمل الميزانية وستجد الاجابة انشاء الله....


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ اللى بيسال عن استخدام السيرفر او برنامج الاند فى تحديد المناسيب والكميات : 
اخى الكريم السيرفر كويس وممتاز فى عمل الكنتور والشبكيه والتفصيليه صراحه ومبسط 
لكن الاند شىء ماشاء الله يعنى فوق الممتاز وافضل طبعا بس صعب شويتين بس هوه افضل 
لكن السيرفر اسهل وشغال كويس فى الكنتور والشبكيه والميزانيه.


----------



## samy abbas (18 أكتوبر 2009)

عجبى على عالم الرخيص فيه اتشال على الاكتاف


----------



## samy abbas (18 أكتوبر 2009)

ناس بتبنى المساكن وناس بتهد القيم وللاسف مذيعون واغضاء مجلس شعب وعجبى


----------



## samy abbas (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحم العقاد وطه حسين ويرحم عمالفة الادب ويارب ابعد عننا قليلى الادب والزوق واحمى بناتنا واولادنا من سماع الالفاظ السيئة من المذيعيين بتوع الكورة


----------



## غزوان8 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني الكرام 
في جهاز التوتال ستيشن نوع لايكا 407 وعندما تحجب الرويا عني بسبب وجود ابنية مما اضطر فيه الى نقل الجهاز الى محطة اخري كيف اقوم بذلك بحيث استطيع ان اكمل العمل وكاني في نفس المحطة الاولى وكذلك ال oreantation ارجوا التوضيح رجاء


----------



## shosho_1990 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد ان اعرف كيف ارسم الميزانيه بعد اخذ المسافات والقراءتبواسطة التودوليت


----------



## shosho_1990 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اري ان اعرف كيفية رسم تيرافيرس مغلق لرفع مبنى بعد قياس المسافات والزوايا


----------



## hatem3586 (19 يناير 2010)

مساح مكة قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عايز اعرف طريقة عمل ميزانية شبكية مع خطوط الكنتور وحساب الكميات ارجو الافادة وشكرا


مشكوووووووووووووور علي المعلومات


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز
هل لديك معلومات عن نسبة الدقه التي يعطيها البرنامج بمعنى هل استطيع ان اعتمد على برنامج الاند في حساب الكميات وكل من يقرا هذه الرساله هل يمكن ان احصل على اجوبه لبعض الاسئله تتعلق بالبرنامج

السؤال الاول: في برنامج الاند يمكن رسم سطح يمثل مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه وعندما ارسم سطح تصميمي عليه يمكن للبرنامج ان يثبت على هذا السطح قيم القطع والدفن على شكل grid سؤالي هو هل هنالك دقه في هذه العمليه
السؤال الثاني: هل هنالك ملحق في البرنامج يتعلق بنظام gis
ولكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتم جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
 وبارك الله بكل من يزرع معلومه مفيده في هذا الموقع


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (14 فبراير 2010)

غزوان8 قال:


> اخواني الكرام
> في جهاز التوتال ستيشن نوع لايكا 407 وعندما تحجب الرويا عني بسبب وجود ابنية مما اضطر فيه الى نقل الجهاز الى محطة اخري كيف اقوم بذلك بحيث استطيع ان اكمل العمل وكاني في نفس المحطة الاولى وكذلك ال oreantation ارجوا التوضيح رجاء


 
السلام عليكم 
اخي غزوان 
نفرض انك واقف على النقطه( ا) وتم رصد كل النقاط التي تستطيع مشاهدتها والان اردت الانتقال الى جهه ثانيه نثبت نقطه جديده وهي النقطه( ب) وبدقه عاليه بواسطة رصدها وتسجيل احداثياتهاxyzننتقل الى النقطه (ب) وننصب الجهاز عليها وعليه نغذي الجهاز بالبيانات المطلوبه
1- ندخل احداثيات النقطه المحتله وهي نقطة (ب).
2- ندخل احداثيات النقطه الخلفيه back sightوهي نقطه (ا) ومن ثم نوجه على النقطه (ا)
3- الان يتم رصد النقاط المطلوبه for sight
هذه المعلومات تتطلب مسبقا تثبيت فايل لغرض خزن المعلومات فيه
ولو اني لم اعمل على جهاز لايكا
ولاكن ارجوا ان يكون هنالك شي من الفائده


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## عبد الحكيم اسعد (18 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

فين الشرح


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

فين شرح الميزانية


----------



## m_katouta (20 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله ان الناس المفيده لسه موجوده


الحزن النبيل قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *هذا برنامج surfer version وهو لعمل الميزانية والشبكة ورسم خطوط الكنتور*
> 
> *إن شاء الله تلقى فيه فائدة*


----------



## m_katouta (20 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله ان الناس المفيده لسه موجوده


----------



## حارث البدراني (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (12 مايو 2010)

العلم مفيد


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mozart_free2000 (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا على تعاونكم


----------



## ahmadj5 (13 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## سيد مشرف (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng\m.ali (4 يوليو 2010)

لو فى مانيوال لاجهزة المساحة المتوفرة اتمنى اى حد يرسلها لى او يدلنى عليها وياريت تكون ملفاتbdf


----------



## mansour_abozaid (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## mansour_abozaid (5 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mansour_abozaid (5 يوليو 2010)

:78:


----------



## مرسى الاسكندرانى (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## friend_peace (17 أغسطس 2010)

thank you


----------



## mostafa_survey (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله لكل من يقدم شرح ينتفع به الأخرين .


----------



## abomena (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للبرنامج


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## AHMED AWAD 10 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الأمير ع (12 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zaidaa (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## adham elmalah (25 ديسمبر 2011)

انا شايف انو برنامج civel 3D من الاخر


----------



## adham elmalah (25 ديسمبر 2011)

انا شايف ان civel 3d من الاخر


----------



## ayman50 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## تامر السعيد امين (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك بس كنت عايز اعرف كيفيه عمل المزانيه الشبكيه على برنامج الا ند


----------



## السماء الصافية 25 (29 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

